# نكتة على السريع



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2010)

*
مرة واحدة ست عجوزة سمعت ان عزرائيل بياخد ارواح العجايز
فراحت اشترت سيريلاك وقعدت تاكل

قام جالها عزرائيل ,قال لها اتى بتعملى ايه ؟

قالت له :انا بآكل مم

قال لها :طاب ياللا خلصى بسرعه علشان رايحين باى

هههههههههههههههه

يارب تكون عجبتكم
*​


----------



## youhnna (2 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووة تاسونى*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووووة تاسونى




شكرا يوحنا للمرور الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه
جميله اوى 
ميررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووة

الك الشكر *


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

رووووووووووووعة هههههههههه


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى​*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههه حلوة
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 فبراير 2010)

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
ثانكس تاسونى كوينا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههههههه
جميله اوى
ميررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كوكو على الرد الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا عاشقة علىالرد الرائع*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووة

الك الشكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الشكر الك  انت كليمو على الرد الحلو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			رووووووووووووعة هههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا طحبوش على الرد الحلو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			رووووووووووووعة هههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا طحبوش على الرد الحلو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ليك يا مايكل

على الرد الرائع*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

> هههههههههه حلوة
> ​
> 
> ​


 
شكرا مارو لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

> *:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> ثانكس تاسونى كوينا*





حلوة الوشوش دى اوى

شكرا كوكى لردك الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههه

حلووه قووي
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*



هههههههههه

حلووه قووي
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا مايكل لردك الحلو​*​​​


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جامده ياتاسوني 

مستنين المذيد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدة يا تاسوني*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده ياتاسوني
> 
> مستنين المذيد


 
اكيد رومانى

شكرا لردك الرائع​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة يا تاسوني
> *​




هههههههههه

شكرا يا روكا لردك الرائع​


----------

